# wiring a Footswitch (or dual footswitches) to get an "either / or" set up in one enclosure



## GenoBluzGtr (May 29, 2020)

I contemplating building a few pedals where I have two separate Delays (or two reverbs, etc...) in one enclosure...  I want it to work so that I can a. use a single footswitch with two settings to active one or the other, or more realistically, b. have two footswitches where I can have 1. Both OFF; 2. Effect A on; 3. Effect B on; 4. Both effects on and stacked.      

The idea being that in a gig situation, I often need a "standard" Delay (or reverb ) for most songs.... i.e. a slap back or short delay... but for solos, or, in the case of reverb, for surfier tunes, want to quickly shift to a longer delay or deeper reverb....   I would like to be able to do so with a single foot press that turns on the longer delay while turning off the shorter delay (or deeper verb vs less verb).   I don't want to need to press twice (turn off effect A, then turn on effect B). 

Is this feasible and, if so, how complex?     I could also Forego the "stacked" setting if only 3 options are easier and more reliable.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 31, 2020)

Hmmm... nothing?   I didn't think this was an easy one to answer, but I didn't expect crickets!   No one has thought of trying this before?


----------



## Robert (May 31, 2020)

Plan B is right here:  http://wiki.pedalpcb.com/wiki/2-in-1_Pedal_Wiring

Plan A isn't much more complicated, but I'll have to draw it up for you.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (May 31, 2020)

Yeah, I think I have the "Plan B" down, but would love something that only requires pressing one or the other to switch effects.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Barry (May 31, 2020)

I'm thinking for A relays may need to be involved


----------



## Robert (May 31, 2020)

GenoBluzGtr said:


> Yeah, I think I have the "Plan B" down, but would love something that only requires pressing one or the other to switch effects.



The new (not yet released) relay bypass board might be exactly what you need.

Pressing either footswitch instantly activates that effect (and disables the other).    Pressing the active footswitch again will bypass the effect.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (Jun 1, 2020)

Robert said:


> The new (not yet released) relay bypass board might be exactly what you need.
> 
> Pressing either footswitch instantly activates that effect (and disables the other).    Pressing the active footswitch again will bypass the effect.



That's it ! Perfect.  Standing by to buy these


----------



## Jbanks (Jun 2, 2020)

Robert said:


> The new (not yet released) relay bypass board might be exactly what you need.
> 
> Pressing either footswitch instantly activates that effect (and disables the other).    Pressing the active footswitch again will bypass the effect.


Never have I said “please take my money” more so than after I watched that 20 second demo. Lol. What kind of switching system is doing all that? As a lover of combo pedals, I can’t wait to build that!!


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (Jun 8, 2020)

Here's a great example of a commercially available pedal with what I'm looking for....   The Mad Professor DUAL Blue Delay... you can turn it on/off with one switch... and change from "short" to "long" modes with another...   slapjack for rhythm, and ONE STOMP puts you in longer delay for solos....


----------



## Robert (Jun 8, 2020)

2-in-1 Pedal Wiring (AB) - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (Jun 8, 2020)

Robert said:


> 2-in-1 Pedal Wiring (AB) - PedalPCB Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I believe that this one does not turn off one when you step on the other, correct?  I want to use one switch to turn on the pedal... the other switch to cycle between two "modes" without the need to turn OFF switch # 1...


----------



## Robert (Jun 9, 2020)

That's what this does.

One footswitch is Active/Bypass,  the other footswitch selects between the two PCBs.   Only one effect will be active at any point in time.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (Jun 9, 2020)

Awesome!  That could work... Thank you!!!   This is perfect for a dual delay or a dual reverb, then!


----------

